# DNA test results are in...



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Slick Chick WF cinnamon pied going to Susanne Russo is a female Liberty my WF cinnamon pearl lutino is a Male!!! 



Now does this mean that both parents carry the cinnamon and pearl gene?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They have to for him to be a cinnamon pearl lutino male. But my question is, how do you know he's a pearl if he's a WF lutino? Did you pour dark liquid on his back to tell? Because that's about the only way to tell pearl on a WF lutino bird of any variation that I know of.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> They have to for him to be a cinnamon pearl lutino male. But my question is, how do you know he's a pearl if he's a WF lutino? Did you pour dark liquid on his back to tell? Because that's about the only way to tell pearl on a WF lutino bird of any variation that I know of.


I actually sent Susanne Russo a picture when liberty was just Gettig pin feathers in she is the one that told me


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Any photos? Would love to see them.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

sweetnsour924 said:


> Any photos? Would love to see them.


Yes let me load pics


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pictures of babies & parents*

Some of Liberty (Boy) Family Shots & younger Pic of Liberty


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*More Pictures*

Susanne Russos' Slick Chick WF cinnamon Pied and LIberty in pic too


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Aww look at the darling babies!!

and what was that about pouring dark liquid on a bird's back?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure I just for confirmation from Susanne Russo that liberty is WF cinnamon lutino pearl not sure about dark liquid also mom is WF cinnamon lutino split pied she also noted liberty and Aphrodite has darker eyes then a normal WF lutino


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mom is not a pearl, so if this bird is male, it is not pearl. genetics speak otherwise here


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> and what was that about pouring dark liquid on a bird's back?


It is very hard to determine pearl in a WF lutino...srtiels recommened a few years back to a member here that he pour warm (not hot) coffee on his bird's back to see if she had pearls on her (the dark liquid makes the pearls stand out through the white.) 

As Dally said, for Liberty to be pearl, mom has to be a pearl as well. So either mom is a WF lutino cinnamon pearl or Liberty is not a pearl. Pearl is one of those pesky sex-linked mutations that to get a boy you have to have BOTH parents carrying the gene and girls can only be visual.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> It is very hard to determine pearl in a WF lutino...srtiels recommened a few years back to a member here that he pour warm (not hot) coffee on his bird's back to see if she had pearls on her (the dark liquid makes the pearls stand out through the white.)
> 
> As Dally said, for Liberty to be pearl, mom has to be a pearl as well. So either mom is a WF lutino cinnamon pearl or Liberty is not a pearl. Pearl is one of those pesky sex-linked mutations that to get a boy you have to have BOTH parents carrying the gene and girls can only be visual.


Mom is WF lutino pearl cinnamon split pied


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> It is very hard to determine pearl in a WF lutino...srtiels recommened a few years back to a member here that he pour warm (not hot) coffee on his bird's back to see if she had pearls on her (the dark liquid makes the pearls stand out through the white.)
> 
> As Dally said, for Liberty to be pearl, mom has to be a pearl as well. So either mom is a WF lutino cinnamon pearl or Liberty is not a pearl. Pearl is one of those pesky sex-linked mutations that to get a boy you have to have BOTH parents carrying the gene and girls can only be visual.


Daddy is WF split pearl pied cinnamon lutino and I'm sorry I thought I posted mom is Aphrodite WF lutino pearl cinnamon split pied


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> It is very hard to determine pearl in a WF lutino...srtiels recommened a few years back to a member here that he pour warm (not hot) coffee on his bird's back to see if she had pearls on her (the dark liquid makes the pearls stand out through the white.)
> 
> As Dally said, for Liberty to be pearl, mom has to be a pearl as well. So either mom is a WF lutino cinnamon pearl or Liberty is not a pearl. Pearl is one of those pesky sex-linked mutations that to get a boy you have to have BOTH parents carrying the gene and girls can only be visual.


Also I DNA sexed liberty so he's defintley a boy although as far as pearl I wouldnt have known other then susanne Russo pointing it out


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe it was the lighting with my camera ? Either way he's a beauty


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ah i mistook the second WF lutino as another chick. i thought the WF cinnamon pied was the mom.

either way, it is hard to say whether or not the bird is a pearl unless you test it out.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very cute babies


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

sweetnsour924 said:


> Very cute babies


Thank you very much!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This just means you get to set him up for breeding next year and see for sure what he really is...that's the whole fun in genetics!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Roxy.....the mothers parents both had pearl....so genetically she would be a pearl too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and the father of THIS bird is split pearl or visual? as the other chick is a WF cinnamon pied, no pearl, so isnt there a chance that this male baby isnt a pearl? shouldnt the only way to tell is with the coffee trick?


----------

